# Wtf?



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Inappropriate pitchers are popping up on my Screen. 



















Or at leat on the workbench.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

At least she has clothes on.....


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*W*hat's *T*he *F*uss/ 

I would say a little visual humor.
The stone work is nice.


----------

